# SD Cards



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is a limit to the SD card size a Kindle will support?  I know some devices have a limit, and before I spring for an 8g card, I'd love to be really really sure.
(And here I'm not referring to the physical size of the card.  I mean the amount of memory it will support.  I get that I have no less than 5 spare cards around the house, and not a single one of them will fit.  Because they were originally purchased for cameras, see.  And we all know that most digital cameras don't have interchangable cards.  It's one of the immutable laws of physics.)

~robin


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I've got an 8gb SDHC in mine that works, and I know some people have said they have a 16gb.  So go for it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I've got an 8gb SDHC in mine that works, and I know some people have said they have a 16gb. So go for it.


Steph, is it showing the full 8 GB of space? Somewhere, someone was musing that even if you put in a bigger card, it would still only access 4 GB of it. Since I have a 2 GB card and am happy with it, I didn't have a way to test this this hypothesis.

Thanks for your help!

L


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Well now. That's a good point. I just checked and sure enough, it only shows as a 4gb card (well, it shows a little less than 4gb space remaining and I know I only have a few books on it right now). I never even noticed.









I guess in that case...stick with a 4gb!  (Although maybe someday if they ever do a software update it could change. *shrugs*)

Thanks for letting us know that, Leslie, I hadn't read that anywhere else!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie,

I have an 8gb as well. It does access the entire card..

I'm not even close to filling it up. Mine shows 6.5 GB available and I have quite a bit of stuff on it..Including 3 audiobooks from Audible and about 50 MP3 files

Maybe it just depends on the SD card??


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a 2 gb micro sd in its adapter in my kindle. inside is over 200 songs, my college notes, study guides, screensavers, and entries of stories I wrote on my sd and I have 1.6.g of free memory.

(The key is smaller music files)


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have an 8GB card in mine, and it shows as 7.6GB available, which is expected, it always shows available somewhat lower than capacity.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

I used to wonder about why that is and I found my answer.

I kilobyte is really 1024 bits but in today's market, they round it down to 1000.  This throws everything off.  It's why my 80GB hard drive shows only 756GB.  The computer or other devices still treat the k's as 1024 bits  I feel like we're getting cheated in the long run.  It's like a gallon of milk with only 3 .5 quarts in it.

I may be wrong but that is what i think it is.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Without folders for indexing, having several small SD's works better for me.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, Everyone -

I have an SD card.  Another question I have is this:  can you transfer books from one SD card to another using your computer's desktop?

Thanks,

Marci


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Marci,

  As long as you have a card reader built in (or a USB card reader--a stand alone SD card reader should cost around $5) you can plug in your Kindle and a SD card and then drag and drop to your heart's content. Just make sure to put music into music and books into books. Hope that helps!


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

Marci said:


> Hi, Everyone -
> 
> I have an SD card. Another question I have is this: can you transfer books from one SD card to another using your computer's desktop?
> 
> ...


marci- I am considering buying this gizmo. I think you could move files around with one or two of these:











Transcend 16GB SDHC CARD (SD 2.0 SPD CLASS 6) with Compact Card Reader


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you all for the help -

I do have a card reader for my camera SD cards. I will use that once (if!) the card gets full. I was really trying to work around Amazon's crappy TOC organization only find, like so many others, it is set in stone 

Yuck! Pages and pages of books to find just the one you want to read. I know there's a shortcut to finding what you want but even so 

*Now* understand all the overwhelming requests for FOLDERS.

Marci


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Couple of ideas.  Sort your home page by alphabet.  Then when on homepage just  depress a letter on your keyboard and go to that point in your list.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Dori said:


> Couple of ideas. Sort your home page by alphabet. Then when on homepage just depress a letter on your keyboard and go to that point in your list.


Wow I never knew this. Thanks!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I have a 2 gb micro sd in its adapter in my kindle. inside is over 200 songs, my college notes, study guides, screensavers, and entries of stories I wrote on my sd and I have 1.6.g of free memory.
> 
> (The key is smaller music files)


I had heard these were not recommended; I'm glad to know it works!

Betsy


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sandisk 8 Gig Ultra works great. Should hold 8000 books (Folders anyone).

Steve


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

They have just started coming out with 32 gig cards. My guess is that as they as they adhere to the SD high capacity standard (for cards over 4 meg), they should work. As sonn as Amazon gives me folders, I will try larger cards.

Steve


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I had heard these were not recommended; I'm glad to know it works!
> 
> Betsy


I figured it to try it out since I don't use the memory when it was in my phone and it was cheaper than buying a new one (also more money for books). I asked people in the amazon boards and they said it worked fine. The thing is with micro sd's my uncle says it best to limit taking it in and out of the device. Its so small and fragile. Although, its recommended for most memory cards.


----------

